# Silicone hose to intake & outake to reduce vibration filter?



## Ferio (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I decided to register here, cause there aren't really active forums in my native language and this forum does seem to be active.

I've setup my juwel vision 450 with Fluval FX6 filter inside the original cabinet and did custom pvc 1" (25mm) piping to the intake and outake. I've used only 30cm (12") of the original hose from the FX6 which is then connected to my custom pvc piping which are attached to the aquarium by suction cups.

When I turned on the filter I heard a really low humming vibration sound and as soon as I lifted up the FX6 (while working) the sound was pretty much gone. I'm thinking to lay a thick sorbothane pad underneath the FX6 to reduce the vibration or have it gone completely.

Now we are coming to my question;

I'd read on several forums and sites that the vibration of the filter can be transferred and amplified not only by the furniture/floor it's standing in/on, but also by a pvc piping system. Therefor it's said to use a piece of silicone tubing from the filter to the pvc piping to reduce the vibration or make it completely gone. Does this really help and how long should the silicone tube be? Wouldn't it be better to use 90% silicone and only use PVC where you need it? (in my case the last -30cm (12") to the intake/outtake).

Would love to hear your thoughts before I decide to buy anything.

Thanks and happy to be here! ;-)


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

According to your post you already have vinyl piping of 12 inches between the pipe and filter. You only do that so that the inflixible pvc pipe does not transfer on the vibrations to the whole tank. Make sense? Might be hard to pick up through language barrier. And the length does not matter in such a case btw, if you ever do need to do this.

If you have a bunch of vibrations in the filter you need to clean it out or possibly fix something in the filter. If everything is working properly and it's clean there should not be much vibration.


----------



## Ferio (Mar 29, 2018)

Cyphro said:


> According to your post you already have vinyl piping of 12 inches between the pipe and filter. You only do that so that the inflixible pvc pipe does not transfer on the vibrations to the whole tank. Make sense? Might be hard to pick up through language barrier. And the length does not matter in such a case btw, if you ever do need to do this.
> 
> If you have a bunch of vibrations in the filter you need to clean it out or possibly fix something in the filter. If everything is working properly and it's clean there should not be much vibration.


Thanks for the reply.

Currently I'm using 30cm of the original supplied hose that came with the filter which is attached to my filter and the other end to pvc. It's not vinyl (silicon), but more like ribble pvc.

See picture below of the original hose









I'm thinking to replace the part that is now made with the original one with silicon (viny) (see below)









So from what I understand only a small piece will already be enough?

The filter is completely new and unused. it started up the first time yesterday.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Don't replace the part, any flexible hose will have the same effect. It doesn't have to be silicon (which is usually very expensive). If the vibration is coming from the filter then you can only fix it by cleaning it out and making sure everything is working properly.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

I don't necessarily agree that _"any flexible hose will have the same effect"_ ... basically because not all flexible hoses have the same degree of flexibility, nor do they maintain the same degree of flexibility they had when new over time ...

The degree of flexibility of PVC tubing varies considerably ... from very flexible to fairly stiff. Same with how long it stays flexible.

I've had cheap PVC tubing from Lowes/Home Depot age and stiffen up in as little as a year.

I have a 12" piece of 1 1/4" silicone rubber hose I plan on using to isolate my pump from the hard PVC piping when I get around to building my sump for the 6' tank.

It wasn't all that expensive (under $7)


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Switching from the stock FX6 ribbed hosing to vinyl tube isn't going to help at all with vibration. If you have serious vibration problems then there is either something wrong with your FX6 or you have sand stuck in the impeller. By the way, make sure you have enough length of flexible hose to take the top off the FX6, otherwise you won't be able to clean it out.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F Ferio!!

I think you've already done a good job of using a combination of PVC pipe and the original FX 6 hose to reduce some vibration so I don't think you need to use silicone hose at this point.

Adding an anti-vibration pad under the filter should also help reduce vibration and some people recommend yoga mat type pads but anything similar should work.

Be sure that any filter parts including hoses and PVC are not touching the stand or cabinet as these are common areas that increase noise transmission. Sometimes a bit of padding between the tank and hose can reduce the noise or you can adjust their position so they aren't touching either the cabinet or the stand.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

wryan said:


> I don't necessarily agree that _"any flexible hose will have the same effect"_ ... basically because not all flexible hoses have the same degree of flexibility, nor do they maintain the same degree of flexibility they had when new over time ...
> 
> The degree of flexibility of PVC tubing varies considerably ... from very flexible to fairly stiff. Same with how long it stays flexible.
> 
> ...


PVC tubing isn't very flexible to begin with. This is standard fluval hosing which is used by millions, it's not going to cause vibrations. Even a really bad brand's standard hoses are not going to make vibrations on day one. What causes vibrations is when you use pvc PIPES to connect to a filter or pump directly. This can make your whole tank vibrate and it can be a big mess, but it is generally an issue for salt water tanks or anything else with a sump, not a regular canister filter setup on a fresh water tank.

If there is a bunch of vibrations on that filter on day one then something has to be installed wrong, it should have no vibration in the canister in the first place to transfer to the tank.


----------

